# introducing my first buck



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pheonix Rising Farm MaskOfZoro

[attachment=2:22rfqxf5]goat kids 006.jpg[/attachment:22rfqxf5]

Ashley Saying good bye 
[attachment=1:22rfqxf5]goat kids 029.jpg[/attachment:22rfqxf5]

[attachment=0:22rfqxf5]goat kids 034.jpg[/attachment:22rfqxf5]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my... :shocked: he is so handsome..... love everything about him.........


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful - I mean "Manly"!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks I am very pleased! 

He should do wonderful things for my herd and I cant wait to show him next year.......well maybe I can LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

He's nice!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this guy will be his buddy at my friends farm

Gypsy Moon HW Larkspur- blue eyes 
[attachment=0:b4h4eul5]goat kids 022.jpg[/attachment:b4h4eul5]

I just bred him to Jitterbug today --- so lets hope she settles. fingers crossed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks I am very pleased!
> 
> He should do wonderful things for my herd and I cant wait to show him next year.......well maybe I can LOL


 :thumbup: Your welcome Stacey... I believe he will..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ohh...you can tell larkspur has blue eye! and they glow. :wink: 

theyre both handsome


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is beautiful!  


StaceyRoop said:


> thanks I am very pleased!
> 
> He should do wonderful things for my herd and I cant wait to show him next year.......well maybe I can LOL


I'm sure he will do great in the show ring!! :greengrin: Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's handsome!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice!! Congrats :clap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very handsome! Congrats Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks  

he and Lark go to my friends farm tomorrow -- no buck stink for my family. So I wont see him every day but I plan to visit


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, he's handsome alright. :thumb: lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a handsome guy he is growing up to be! He's gonna be wonderful in the ring!
BTW, have you ever noticed that the bucks are the only goats that can get their tails that high over their rumps?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Yep, he's handsome alright. :thumb: lol


you have every right to be biased


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey. He is beautiful.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He is SO handsome Stacey!! I bet he's going to do amazing things for you!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice Stacey!!!!! He is GORGEOUS! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice Stacey! Can't wait to see babies from him!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a little man all right and handsome as they come! Congrats you must be very excited!
This is our first year to have our own buck too so now Im on a different learning curve.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He's handsome! Nothing quite like bringing a new goat home but a buck can be so nerve wrecking to decide on! He's nice! 

MaLarky! LOL Sorry, that was my nickname for him while he was here. Its good to see Larkspur again. He has the best rear end on a buck I've seen. That was even the judges' comment on him. He would have been grand if he'd had more body capacity, but as a yearling he was just young. Looks like he's gaining on as he ages so that's cool too!


----------

